# 2016 Tournament Spreadsheet Rev. #1



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's what I have so far. Will update spreadsheet in a month or so as I get more dates (unless I make a mistake somewhere that I need to fix). Send me a PM or email at [email protected] if you need to add or change anything or if you want a PDF version of the spreadsheet.


----------



## GoPro Redfish (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks for putting this together. Great resource.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

Baffin Classic Championship is on March 18-19. Same location for the tournament. Captain's Meetings will be at Schlitterbaun on the Island at 6PM on the nights preceding the tournament's. Thank you for putting this all together


----------



## dukhunter (Aug 30, 2007)

Triangle Tail Chasers on Sabine Lake event dates per Facebook:
January 30th Trout Tournament
February 27th Trout Tournament

Triangle Tail Chasers Red Fish Series
March 26th
April 23rd
June 18th
July 16th
August 20th Championship


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Just FYI, the West Bay Winter Trout 1 & 2 in November & December are open to the entire Galveston Bay complex.

Thanks for continuing to do this each year!


----------

